# Fox-Rückrufaktion: Radon Bikes nicht betroffen!



## Radon-Bikes (28. Oktober 2013)

*Radon Besitzer können aufatmen: Es steht fest, dass kein Radon Bike von der Rückrufaktion für Fox Gabeln betroffen ist.* 



 Insgesamt wurden durch die Firma Fox mehr als 42.000 Federgabeln zurück  gerufen. Gabeln aus dem betroffenen Produktionszyklus wurden jedoch  nach Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller nicht an Radon Bikes geliefert. 



Ob  eine Gabel aus einem anderen Rad betroffen ist, kann man anhand der  Seriennummer auf der Fox Wbsite überprüfen:


http://www.ridefox.com/content.php?c=recall


----------



## RICO (31. Oktober 2013)

Trifft dies auch zu, wenn die Fox Seite die Gabel Seriennummer meines Radon Slide als betroffen ausgibt ?

Gruß RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (1. November 2013)

Bei mir sagt der Check bei Fox

"THERE IS A PROBLEM IDENTIFYING YOUR SERIAL NUMBER" obwohl ich ganz sicher die richtige Nummer eingebe. Merkwürdig.


PS: Hab gerade gesehen daß es wohl nur die Evolution und nicht die Factory Serie betrifft.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. November 2013)

UPDATE: Fox hat weitere Produkt-IDs und eine zusätzliche  Serien-Nummer identifiziert, die ebenfalls von der Rückrufaktion betroffen sind.  Diese wurden inzwischen in die Datenbank aufgenommen. Besitzer einer in Frage  kommenden Fox-Gabel sollten also (noch einmal) die Fox-Webseite http://ridefox.com/recall prüfen.


----------



## log11 (4. November 2013)

@ Radon-Bikes, hilfreich wäre es für die Radonfahrer (und sicher auch alle anderen), wenn Ihr zumindest die Fox Serie postet die es betrifft. Das schränkt den Kreis der eventuell Betroffenen doch erheblich ein.

Danke.


----------



## aquanaut96 (5. November 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @ Radon-Bikes, hilfreich wäre es für die Radonfahrer (und sicher auch alle anderen), wenn Ihr zumindest die Fox Serie postet die es betrifft. Das schränkt den Kreis der eventuell Betroffenen doch erheblich ein.
> 
> Danke.



Steht doch auf der Fox-Seite von dem Link oben. Betrifft nur die Evolution-Serie.


----------



## duc-748S (6. November 2013)

Das Slide 150 9.0 von 2013 hat ja die Factory und nicht die Evolution drin, oder?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## RICO (6. November 2013)

Die auf dem Schaftbund eingeprägten Nummern sind kaum zu erkennen. Ich hab ein Foto davon gemacht und zu Toxoholic´s gemailt, die haben das entziffert. Muss die Gabel meiner Liebsten vom Slide 125 8.0 jetzt einschicken. 2 Tage dauerts laut Toxoholic. 

Da ich die beiden Slides erst letzten September gekauft habe und diese weder im Regen unterwegs waren, noch gewaschen wurden, muss ich mal anmerken, dass die unteren Steuersatzkugeln komplett fettfrei montiert waren, oben dafür umso mehr Fett.


----------



## tane (6. November 2013)

..you can't always do it right, -but you can always do it over again...


----------



## aquanaut96 (6. November 2013)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Das Slide 150 9.0 von 2013 hat ja die Factory und nicht die Evolution drin, oder?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Ja ist ne Factory


----------



## duc-748S (7. November 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Ja ist ne Factory



Danke dir 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (28. November 2013)

Also meine 29er float aus meinem ZR Race geht auch nächste Woche zu Toxo


----------



## zett78 (28. November 2013)

ml ix schrieb:


> toxo



fox


----------



## ml IX (28. November 2013)

Sorry fox natürlich! ;-)


----------



## Bierschinken88 (28. November 2013)

Moin,

was mach ich, wenn ich unter der Seriennummer nix finde bzw. die Fox-HP sagt, dass sie die Gabel nicht kennt?

Gekauft ist mein Rad im Laden in Bonn.
Würde da ohnehin zur Erstwartung wieder hin, kann ich dann vereinbaren, dass die die Gabel demontieren und zu Fox schicken oder wie wird das gehandhabt?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## ml IX (28. November 2013)

Ruf einfach mal bei fox an. Sag Ihnen das Modell und frag nach. Würde ich so machen. 
Falls du betroffen bist, bike ab zu Radon und die sollen das klären.


----------



## stiff1907 (30. November 2013)

ml IX schrieb:


> Also meine 29er float aus meinem ZR Race geht auch nächste Woche zu Toxo



Welches ZR Race hast du? Bj.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. November 2013)

Da sind die Gabeln so teuer und dann passiert so ein Quark.


----------



## tane (30. November 2013)

genau!
& bei billigprodukten bekommt man immer erklärt: "you get what you pay for!" - scheinbar gilt das für teure ware nicht...


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. November 2013)

Genau meine Meinung
Dann lieber was günstigeres Suntour und wenn die mal kaputtgeht ist nicht so schlimm.
kann man halt noch eine kaufen, vllt eine andere.. ganz einfach
nachfolgermodell
im mtb segment sind suntour schon besser geworden.. und wo jetzt alle auf 27.5/29 umsteigen kann es sein daß auch suntour noch für 26 produzieren wird.
nur die großen hersteller wie rockshox etc. springen schneller auf den zug


----------



## ml IX (30. November 2013)

stiff1907 schrieb:


> Welches ZR Race hast du? Bj.?



Das 7.0 2013


----------



## ml IX (4. Dezember 2013)

Hab mit fox nochmal telefonieren. Da meine Gabel ja schon Mai da war, bezüglich defekter Zugstufe. Mir wurde gesagt, wenn oben auf der rechten Seite, sprich Kartusche, zwei Körnungen sind, wurde die kartusche schon getauscht und muss nicht mehr eingeschickt werden. Dem war so. Hoffen wir mal, dass alles gut ist.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn nach offizieller Aussage Radon nicht betroffen ist, hier nochmals eine kleine Erinnerung zur Fox-Rückrufaktion betreffend der 32-er und 34-er Evolution-Serie.


----------

